# Best Undermount Drawer Slides For An Open Shelf?



## bwflorida (Dec 24, 2011)

*I want to put a drawer on an open wood shelf that has no sides, so I think the best way is to use a pair of bottom mount drawer slides… the kind that attach to the bottom corners of the drawer and are screwed down on the shelf.

The drawer will be used for tools, so I guess 75lb or even 100lb slide capacity might be needed.

Since there are so many different kinds of slides, can anyone offer suggestions about which brand/model drawer slide to buy?

Thanks! *


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm not aware of a style that meets this criteria. The Euro undermount
slides are superior slides, but they mount to the sides of the carcase
with a bent steel part that gives the slide considerable strength in
extended loads.

You can take perhaps 4 heavy duty-ish side mount ball bearing slides
and mount them beneath a shelf. They are not designed to take this
kind of load in pairs, but doubled up you might have acceptable results.

Undermount slides usually don't do full-extension since the load gets
cantilevered and can easily cause problems.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Not exactly sure how this will work. There's all sorts of runners on this link

http://www.hafele.ie/HafeleIreland35a1/Templates/hafele/browse.asp?newrecordset=yes&classlevel=164

I just used GRASS DynaPro undermount runners on a job, 40kg capacity - so that's 88lbs


----------

